# Hiring Plow Subcontractors (South Bend, Mish, Elk, Indiana)



## Tparm08

*Commercial Maintenance Company Hiring Snow Plow Subcontractors*

We are looking for honest and reliable subcontractors to clear snow on our commercial sites located throughout South Bend, Mishawaka and Elkhart. We are a provider of snow removal services to commercial/Industrial properties. We offer high end service and value by being efficient, detailed and prompt while on our client's property.

*Positions Seeking:*
•	Plow Trucks (with or without salt spreaders)
•	Skid Steer
•	Sidewalk Crew Members
•	Wheel Loader/Backhoes
•	Plowing Subcontractors (Multiple Trucks etc)

*Requirements:*
•	Valid Driver's License
•	Prior Experience
•	Reliable Equipment
•	Cell Phone
•	Available 24/7 (Nov through March)
•	Insurance

The plow operator may be working solo or in conjunction with other operators on larger properties. Top pay for qualified individuals, pay rate will be based on experience and type of plow or equipment. We will consider paying hourly, per push or per acre cleared depending on property and route.

Interested? Send us an email to [email protected] and include: your name, phone #, equipment available. We will be in contact with you.


----------



## Tparm08

Still looking for subs with plow trucks


----------



## Tparm08

I have added a few subcontractors, but still have properties to fill. Let me know if your interested or have any questions.


----------



## lndscpe

If you ever come over to LaPorte / Michigan City let me know, we have 3 front end loaders a Bobcat and 3 trucks.


----------



## BOSS V PLOW

Email sent


----------



## Tparm08

@ Indscpe I have had several opportunities to bid that area but have concentrated my efforts in the South Bend, Mish, Elkhart area. I will keep you in mind if I venture into that area in the future. Right now we have a pretty good client base in my area. I appreciate the interest.

@ Boss V Plow I sent you an email, let me know if your interested or have any questions.


----------

